

Techurls: Source to keep track latest technology news and articles - Loneship
http://techurls.net

======
knightinblue
Do people create anything original anymore? I mean original in the sense that
it doesn't involve other people's content.

If not original, at least something that takes a bit more work than
regurgitating RSS feeds.

